# Pilot error led to fatal Cormorant crash: report



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2008)

This is not good news but it's good that it came out in the report.  



> *Pilot error led to fatal Cormorant crash: report*
> 
> *3 men killed in 2006 off Canso, N.S., couldn't escape submerged chopper*
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 12, 2008)

Very sad,
Is the Comorant a version of the EH-101?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2008)

SOWT said:


> Very sad,
> Is the Comorant a version of the EH-101?




Yes it is, we call it the CH-149 Cormorant. 

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/equip/ch149/default_e.asp


----------



## Jollygreenfe (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, I remember going through the dunker at NAS Lemore and I *NEVER* want to be in that situation again. When we did day/night water operations one thing I always kept first and formost in my mind was SA on where the helo was, where the "survivor" was and how the crew as a whole was performing.

I tell you what, there is almost nothing more interesting then flying night water ops blacked out and doing a 40 foot hoist on a moonless night in calm seas. I dont know how many times I had to take a moment and clear my head because you can loose the horizon very quickly (because the stars reflect off the water) and vertigo can kick in quickly since there are few, if any, refrences for us to hover off of. 

As for the Cormorant, yes it is the Canadian version of EH-101. The're having major issues with the tail rotors because they modded thier aircraft without Augusta Westalnds approval and cracks have started to appear.:doh:


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's the occurrence report from the Directorate of Flight Safety.  The basics seem to be lack of available flying time due to restrictions because of the tail rotor cracking and SOP's wrt NVG flying. 



> *Occurrence Report*
> 
> *CH149914 Cormorant *
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 12, 2008)

Jollygreenfe said:


> As for the Cormorant, yes it is the Canadian version of EH-101. The're having major issues with the tail rotors because they modded thier aircraft without Augusta Westalnds approval and cracks have started to appear.:doh:



What kind of mods did they do.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2008)

Jollygreenfe said:


> As for the Cormorant, yes it is the Canadian version of EH-101. The're having major issues with the tail rotors *because they modded thier aircraft without Augusta Westalnds approval and cracks have started to appear.*:doh:





SOWT said:


> What kind of mods did they do.



All original design mods were done by AW or companies approved by AW. 



> GKN Westland Helicopters and Agusta SpA assembled several Canadian companies to work with them to supply the EH101 Cormorant for the Canadian Government's requirement for up to 15 search and rescue (SAR) helicopters. Operating under the banner of Team Cormorant the core members include Bombardier, Bristol Aerospace and CAE. In addition, Canadian Helicopters from St-John's, Newfoundland, joined the team to provide for a leasing option and follow-on maintenance as outlined by the Canadian Minister of National Defence.
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/europe/eh101-cormorant.htm


----------

